# Vitor Belforts wife Joana Prado. (Pics+Videos)



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> >



I guess she has some nudes out there??? I looked and cant find them. If anyone can... you better PM me that shit!!

Anyway... Vitor is a lucky man.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice roots.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's the source... :confused05:

http://fightlinker.com/fight-hotness-vitor-belforts-wife-joana-prado

And for the pervs out there, here's a little something...


----------



## Lambara (Jan 17, 2012)

Feiticeira (Joana Prado) was a star here in Brazil in the 90 years. Her Playboy is in our top 10 of sales..


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Here's the source... :confused05:
> 
> http://fightlinker.com/fight-hotness-vitor-belforts-wife-joana-prado
> 
> And for the pervs out there, here's a little something...


Haha I remember somebody made a GIF right after Vitor got kicked in the face by Silva where they created a masterpiece by melting those videos together 

Found it!










:laugh:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Lambara said:


> Feiticeira (Joana Prado) was a star here in Brazil in the 90 years. Her Playboy is in our top 10 of sales..


Bem vindo!
I see you know your stuff!!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Atras said:


> Nice roots.



Yeah, Vitor must be so embarrassed.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

in one word...WOW!raise01:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I thought he was a huge 'man of God'? I mean I'm not sure why you can't like God and strippers at the same time... but it just seems like the two would clash.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I thought he was a huge 'man of God'? I mean I'm not sure why you can't like God and strippers at the same time... but it just seems like the two would clash.


This is Joana Prado from what 10 years ago? 8 maybe? 
shes a married woman with kids now, and they both go way back together, way before this evangelic thing.

I have nothing but respect for both, not many ppl have faced what they did and came back on top.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I thought he was a huge 'man of God'? I mean I'm not sure why you can't like God and strippers at the same time... but it just seems like the two would clash.


They probably didn't meet in church, but a man is a man, There is not a christian man or Bible beater out there that would not find her very attractive ( unless they are ****), and as previous poster stated, this is old stuff, more power to them..


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

locnott said:


> They probably didn't meet in church, but a man is a man, There is not a christian man or Bible beater out there that would not find her very attractive ( unless they are ****).


I don't know... those altar boys are pretty hot! In all seriousness if he's happy, good for him.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Belfort is a lucky dude haha.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

The Brazilian translator chick that someone posted looks better than Vitors wife.


----------



## bcolby20 (Apr 7, 2011)

foot fetishes are weird lol. 

reminds me of rex ryan lmao.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

bcolby20 said:


> foot fetishes are weird lol.
> 
> reminds me of rex ryan lmao.


Yea I never got that either, I am kinda turned off by feet, but to each his own I suppose.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Atta boy Vitor. Way to take one for the team....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kickstar said:


> _Joana Prado Playboy Photos_
> ...


2 words

Family forum... Use your brain man.


----------

